# Emaciated dog found at Neighbridge in Cotswold Water Park



## carterk3 (29 September 2013)

Important - Please read!!!!!

 Yesterday at approx. 11am we were walking our dogs at Neighbridge in the Cotswold Water Park and found a dog which had been dumped. A fisherman told us he had seen it being pushed out of a silver Corsa by a girl in her 20's with dark hair and pony tail. The state of the dog was one of the most sickening things I have ever seen. It had amassive tumour on it's leg, totally emaciated, covered with fleas and mange. The length of its claws makes me think it has probably been permanently shut in. Unfortunately we took it to the Vets but it was so sick it had to be put to sleep. I have contacted the police, RSPCA, Dog's Trust but at the time no one could help. I am so sickened by this whole event I have decided to offer a very small reward of £50 if anyone can provide information leading to the prosecution of whoever has done this. Our local news paper is also running a story on it on Tuesday. If anyone has any information relating to this please contact me. all information will be treated in strictest confidence. I can email pics separately if anyone wants confirmation of the dog. Unfortunately I don't know how to add them to this post.


----------



## E13 (29 September 2013)

No information from me but  I am glad the word is being spread - I am local too and it's spreading on facebook, more people are sharing the post about it. Poor boy, and fingers crossed the person responsible is found.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 September 2013)

carterk3 said:



			Important - Please read!!!!!

 Yesterday at approx. 11am we were walking our dogs at Neighbridge in the Cotswold Water Park and found a dog which had been dumped. A fisherman told us he had seen it being pushed out of a silver Corsa by a girl in her 20's with dark hair and pony tail. The state of the dog was one of the most sickening things I have ever seen. It had amassive tumour on it's leg, totally emaciated, covered with fleas and mange. The length of its claws makes me think it has probably been permanently shut in. Unfortunately we took it to the Vets but it was so sick it had to be put to sleep. I have contacted the police, RSPCA, Dog's Trust but at the time no one could help. I am so sickened by this whole event I have decided to offer a very small reward of £50 if anyone can provide information leading to the prosecution of whoever has done this. Our local news paper is also running a story on it on Tuesday. If anyone has any information relating to this please contact me. all information will be treated in strictest confidence. I can email pics separately if anyone wants confirmation of the dog. Unfortunately I don't know how to add them to this post.
		
Click to expand...

Have the vets kept the body?


----------



## camilla4 (30 September 2013)

No information, I'm afraid but bumping this in the hope that the b----d who did this can be caught.


----------

